

New Macbook Pro - Finbarr

Surprised I haven't seen this here. Apple quietly released the new MBP in the last couple of days. http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/
======
krevis
Uh, no. The last MBP update was in October 2011. The specs page on Apple's
site still shows the same specs. What makes you think anything has changed?

------
scottallison
I think they don't want to make a noise because the next Air will have much of
the power (but lacking the connectivity). This is literally one for the Pros.
Can't see the line continuing beyond this iteration.

------
sp332
Interesting that the MacBook Airs have Bluetooth 4.0, but the new MacBook
Pro's still only have 2.1+EDR.

